# kentuckience



## roy bailey (Jun 7, 2016)

Very happy with this plant and I was surprised to see two flowers on one stem. All of the info I have read says one per stem. I wondered if it happened with plants that are cultivated due to higher food levels but not sure on this. Another plant had two buds on one stem but it had withered away when very small. Only one plant left to flower now and that's Reginae album. I have so much enjoyed these plants I cant wait to see if they progress next year.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. You need to show us the plants and where you got these from.


----------



## roy bailey (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi, these came from Michael Weinert {frosh} who is also an agent for Hardy Orchids. I have attached a picture of one of the other flowers.


----------



## roy bailey (Jun 7, 2016)

Forgot I had taken picture of other stem with small failed flower bud.


----------



## C. Rothschild (Jun 7, 2016)

Not sure if it's the case with orchids but I think if a plant is double-flowered it's genetic. Like if you ever got divisions from it they'd be double-flowered.


----------



## abax (Jun 7, 2016)

Lovely contrast with the dark petals and dorsal and the
creamy pouch.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 7, 2016)

Very nice! How long have you had it in the ground? I hope your reginae album blooms soon.


----------



## roy bailey (Jun 8, 2016)

Thank you foryour comments,the plant with two flowers on the same stem is in the a pot. Have a same age plant in the ground as well and this has made about the same growth.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 8, 2016)

Gorgeous...thank you for sharing!


----------

